#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Excel Linked to PowerPoint Updating Issues

## 5150

All, 

I have Excel files linked to PowerPoint files that allow me to update all the linked items inside the PowerPoint file automatically. The PowerPoint prompts me with the usual pop up menu called "Microsoft Office Security Notice" and then prompts me with an "Update Links" button. 
Then, I would normally click "Update Links" and every Excel file that is linked to the PowerPoint updates automatically inside the PowerPoint file. However, now I'm getting the message below and I have to click on "Yes" multiple times for each message before the PowerPoint slides update automatically which defeats the point of having to only click once on "Update Links" to get the PowerPoint to update automatically. 

*
Error Message:

"Data.xlsx file is already open. Reopening will cause any changes you made to be discarded. Do you want to reopen the Data.xlsx?"*

When this message comes up there are NO Excel files open, but the system says there is. What needs to be done to make this message go away permanently? Is there an Excel File Open in the background? If so, how do I view that Excel File in the background that is clearly not open? How do I fix that issue to ensure I can get back to only having to click once on Update Links instead of clicking Yes multiple times on these error messages? Are there setting that need to be modified in Excel and PowerPoint?

Please advise. 

Thank you,

----------

